# Truck and driver for Hire LAFAYETTE IN



## TomB...IN (Dec 8, 2008)

I have a truck with a 7.5 foot plow on it that I would like to do some plowing with, I am a student at purdue, and have no accounts up here. I have 5+ years of plowing experience, plowing both residential and commercial. please let me know if you would like some help
call me at 317-354-5745


Thanks 
Tom


----------



## jdknight75 (Nov 10, 2008)

Just saw this today, could have really used you, but maybe i can use you next time if your interested still.


----------



## TomB...IN (Dec 8, 2008)

I am still interested, just give me a holler if needed


Thanks


----------

